# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Tool] AA Radar, Speed, Ship, AFK mob farmer.

## mrstormhd

Need to more testers and possible help with improving the hack, add me on skype jonnytheprogamer

Currently the speed works up to 35/ms and the mob farmer works, but radar is a little off and need help with it.

----------


## ngacminh86

added, but nothing respone -_-

----------

